# Newb leather seat cleaning and conditioning



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I have just bought myself a new car...mini cooper which has cream/white coloured leather lounge seats. Not having cleaned leather seats before am kinda nervous about it. i.e. using the wrong product.

any product recommendations please?
and advice on any particular method of cleaning them?

I read on gtechniq website that leather conditioners which feed leather are a fallacy on modern leather car seats which have synthetic fat liquors. Is that likely to be true?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

eyeoftheworld said:


> I have just bought myself a new car...mini cooper which has cream/white coloured leather lounge seats. Not having cleaned leather seats before am kinda nervous about it. i.e. using the wrong product.
> 
> any product recommendations please?
> and advice on any particular method of cleaning them?


Use this to identify your leather (most likely pigment)
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332874

If it is pigment then a week APC I use valet pro citrus at 15:1

Then coat it with CarPRO PERL

Leather these days does not benifit from a feed/moisturizer as the leather basically has an acrylic top layer and it wont be absorbed

only dyed leather absorb feed/moisturizer


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr Leather cleaner ... can't go wrong

Just done my Boxster seats and ordered some cleaner etc from LTT and TBH it didn't perform ... bit the bullet and ordered the Dr Leather and the seats came up brilliantly.


----------



## OBB1 (May 21, 2018)

Another vote for Dr Leather from me. I use the wipes. Very easy. First time you use them you may have to use a bit of welly as they will be working to remove any ingrained dirt or even any other leather product that may have been used on them. But just follow the instructions and soon you'll have great looking leather again.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

get a leather cleaning brush https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/pb-cleaning-brush
and have a go with alien magic classy and luxury just use them again yesterday and the leather is really soft in my beemer now


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Dodo supernatural cleaner and sealant works well on my cream interior 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Give Ram @colourlock at Shout he is full of great information


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Simonrev said:


> Dr Leather cleaner ... can't go wrong
> 
> Just done my Boxster seats and ordered some cleaner etc from LTT and TBH it didn't perform ... bit the bullet and ordered the Dr Leather and the seats came up brilliantly.


thanks for the vote of confidence on this product.
Any particular way to apply Dr Leather? are the wipes or spray better?


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

Car is new, leather is new.....do not hit it with strong APC cleaners rather use some dedicated leather cleaner - Dodo Juice Supernatural is excellent one.
For the moment you do not need brush - leather is new so no brushing is needed.
For the moment it is enough weekly cleaning it with MF cloth spritzed with few fine water mists - do not press hard, just light touch is enough to remove surface contamination.
Before all of that I will seal it with Gtechniq L1 leather sealant which will protect it from stains especially as it is light coloured one.
Weekly maintenance and you will never need hard cleaners, brushes etc....


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

eyeoftheworld said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence on this product.
> Any particular way to apply Dr Leather? are the wipes or spray better?


I got the spray thinking it would last me longer ... sprayed on and used a MF cloth to rub / wipe ... didn't use a brush but suspect the steering wheel could have benefitted from one


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

ARTB1400 said:


> Before all of that I will seal it with Gtechniq L1 leather sealant which will protect it from stains especially as it is light coloured one..


Are there any longevity tests on leather sealants like L1? Having not seen any nor used it (I go for more traditional methods) I'm not sold. Products like scotch guard are nigh on useless for high friction areas like seats and foot wells.

I'd be keen to see some articles/vids if you know of any.


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

I use just L1 and apply it every 6 months but every 2-3 months on high wearable areas like seat bolsters and steering wheel.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

WristyManchego said:


> Are there any longevity tests on leather sealants like L1? Having not seen any nor used it (I go for more traditional methods) I'm not sold. Products like scotch guard are nigh on useless for high friction areas like seats and foot wells.
> 
> I'd be keen to see some articles/vids if you know of any.


This may help. Typically the DyeBlock will last a good 6 months on typical daily usage rates:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366592


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought Dr Leather spray! thanks a lot. works really well and easy to use.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I use Dr Leather wipes on our mini lounge leather, great product 👍👍


----------

